# Need help please with my 03 Z



## screwbolts (Nov 1, 2005)

Just bought a used 2003 Z. I got it home and found I had a problem. I have no tail lights or running lights. The headlights and brake lights work fine. Tried to check the fuses in the panel next to the clutch but the door is missing and I dont know which fuse to check for my running lights. Anyone have a fuse panel chart for this fuse box?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Pull every one out (ONE AT A TIME) and check them all.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you just got it home, take it back to the place where you got it and ask them if they even checked the lights!!!


----------

